# NFAA indoor sectional on 03/6-7



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep, In your commuting area there's also Wythe Bowhunters in VA and Mayberry Archers in MD.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> Is that at Prince William?
> Are there any other loacations for that?


Ogdens outdoors in Amherst is also hosting the shoot


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Ogdens outdoors in Amherst is also hosting the shoot


How many lanes do they have?


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*lanes*



mag41vance said:


> How many lanes do they have?


you only need one.:grin:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

"you only need one." 



Depends on what I eat.:wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Come on over....Timmy will be there so you'll get to shoot heads up with one of the nations best pin shooters.



mag41vance said:


> "you only need one."
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what I eat.:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> How many lanes do they have?


5 guys per line so that means 10 per round


Give him a shout about reserving a spot

1-434-946-0002

Ask for rusty


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*mids*



Ron Meadows said:


> Come on over....Timmy will be there so you'll get to shoot heads up with one of the nations best pin shooters.


pick a spot, darrin will be at prince william, maybe kent too. I am going to pass on this one.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> pick a spot, darrin will be at prince william, maybe kent too. I am going to pass on this one.


 That FS stuff is working on your mind Frank.


----------

